# Sanguinary Priest with Terminator Armor



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

In my army list I've included a sanguinary priest in terminator armor to roll with a group of assault terminators with lightning claws. I figure this will be a rather nasty combination with the FNP and FC added to the termies. Problem is actually creating the model. Currently the Sanguinary Priest only comes in metal with power armor from GW. So I'm looking for ideas on how to model one with termie armor. Should I get the sanguinary priest model and have some fun with green stuff and termie shoulder pads? Or do I get a termie and use the blood chalice spliced in? Or is there a completely different route? I'd love to hear some ideas.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Basically, you can do anything. The blood chalice can be represented by any relic, so a terminator carrying "something", painted with some white, would make a nice sanguinary priest. Also, the GK termi kit includes parts for an apothecary, so if you could get them from a bits site it would go a really long way to make a nice one


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I got the Terminator Captain from Black Reach so it would look unique to the other Terminators. One thing to remember is that the Termie Sang Priest does not have access to any guns. So I had to clip the Storm Bolter off, but that left place to model a relic, which I've yet to do. I did greenstuff the extractor on that arm though.


----------



## BrotherStern (Mar 13, 2012)

Like tossidin said its as easy as buying the bits from the Grey knight terminator box with come patients and hard work you might be able to come up with something like this :so_happy:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

This is my plan when I get around to it. I have the Termie from Assault on Blackreach that has the sword and storm bolter. Clip the Storm Bolter off just above the hand and use a melta bomb (properly trimmed up, naturally) for the top of the chalice and make the bottom out of green stuff and wire. Really should not be that hard. Just my plan, as I am rather lazy.:grin:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks rather good BrotherStern. Kinda what I'm aiming for. Thanks for the ideas so far guys, all sound pretty good.


----------

